# First Attempt at guitar



## SubVet10 (Jul 18, 2014)

The guitar I want is $2500 used. From what I've read you can make one (or any high-end) for ~$1000. Both big investments. I've wanted to build one for a while, and so has my FIL so we got Strat kits a while back. He finished his but I have yet to finish (coat) and assemble mine. 
Sanded lower bout cut and deepened the "tummy" cut; beveled edges. 
Dip painted with "Seattle"/PNW colors. FWIW, hotwired the pups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2014)

I am not a fan of that cast look for a guitar but if it floats your boat that's all that matters. I think it's awesome that you are doing it. Many guys 'want to' but few actually 'do'. Good for you - can't wait to see it done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice....real nice.

I like the colors. It reminds me of earth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 19, 2014)

If I could play the guitar, I'd make one in a heartbeat. I don't think I'd want a guitar made by someone the couldn't play one though, right? Gary


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I am not a fan of that cast look for a guitar but if it floats your boat that's all that matters. I think it's awesome that you are doing it. Many guys 'want to' but few actually 'do'. Good for you - can't wait to see it done.


What do you mean by cast look? 
Like I said, this was the first one. And the paint didn't quite come out like I hoped but that is the good thing about the kit: I am very tempted to cut it down razor thin like an Ibanez RG, or something "radical strat" design like that that slipped my mind during original construction.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 20, 2014)

Cast look meaning it looks like it's made of of plastic cast material. looks like that to me as well. If it's not you have done a good job of making it look that way. I'm one of those guys that Kevin mentioned that want to make make one, but never will.... Looking good so far, keep the pics coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree with both Kevin and Barry. I'm not a fan of the cast look on a guitar. The woodworker in me resists painting wood. The amount of work however that you put into that paint jon is pretty impressive. The way you carried the lines and swirls down from the top into the cutouts is a lot of detail and a lot of work. I stand with Barry as one of those guys Kevin is referring to LOL. If I could figure out how to turn a guitar on a lathe it would be a whole different situation.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 23, 2014)

I can see where y'all are coming from. But on the other hand, this, and similar guitars are basswood or agathis or some other mahogany knockoff: pretty plain and not a lot to show. Had this been a AAA Flame Maple or Mahogany I would not have painted it. 
Thank you for all your input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 1, 2014)

Done - almost. Lacquer killed the headstock (Headstock is based off a Tanto knife point) paint, so that has to be touched up. 
NEVER again will I do a strat. Tremolo is a pain - to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## frankp (Aug 19, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> If I could play the guitar, I'd make one in a heartbeat. I don't think I'd want a guitar made by someone the couldn't play one though, right? Gary


Bah, I've built three now and can barely play 5 chords. You can do it!

OP, the finished piece looks pretty cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

